# Advice on adding Ultralife Blue Green Slime Stain Remover



## Nathanh2150 (27 Mar 2021)

Hi all
I have been doing weekly water changes on my aquascaper 900 each week around 50% of water removed and new water re-added before doing a water change I have cleaned the glass and rocks also bog wood I have knotticed that I have Blue-green algae which I have been trying to remove with every water change by using a tooth brush scrubbing the rocks bog wood really anything that it’s attached too but not having much luck at all and it’s making me question what I maybe doing wrong as I have Neva had to deal with this before.
I have been reading into the ultralife blue green slime stain remover. I’m seeing if anyone knows where I can buy this from as all I can find is on Amazon and eBay but with EBay it’s coming from out of the United Kingdom and the Amazon one is in the uk but won’t be with me untill the 2nd week of April any website would be much appreciated to get it quicker.

wile reading about the product I’m thinking wile using the treatment if it’s wise turning my co2 off wile I’m treating the slime? Also I will be adding an air stone. Thinking also wise to do a 25% water changes twice a week.

I’m new to this product and really don’t want to get it wrong all the help and advice would be much appreciated


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Mar 2021)

Hello,
             No idea about stain remover, but typically, BGA is cause by poor NO3, so you might want to review your dosing program.
Multiple large water changes along with physical removal is well advised. Airstone at night is OK, but is not OK during the day.

Cheers,


----------



## Nathanh2150 (27 Mar 2021)

Hi thanks for the comment I’m not dosing anything in the aquarium only co2 and only adding tap safe on every water change.


----------



## Andrew789 (27 Mar 2021)

Hi
After a long battle with BGA ,trying all sorts 
I used this  as a last resort and  it did  get rid of the BGA. The one on amazon comes from the USA also that is why it has a long delivery.
I switched off the CO2, added an air stone and lowered the lighting intensity.
Hopefully it will work for you


----------



## sparkyweasel (27 Mar 2021)

If you kill it off it can come back, just as it does when you manually remove it. It's good to address the root cause, which could well be your dosing (or lack of it) as @ceg4048 suggested.
If you could post some details of your set-up you should get plenty of help.
eg; Tank info guidelines


----------



## MirandaB (27 Mar 2021)

The ebay listing is the red one,the blue green one is the one you would need to use but that's not legal in the UK


----------



## Nathanh2150 (29 Mar 2021)

Hi sorry for the late reply to u all some reason it’s not sending me notifications once someone reply’s to my post.
With the co2 I will turn it off as it will help with the BGA treatment. As I haven’t used this before would it be wise doing a 25% water change twice a week and I shall be decreasing the lighting as I know it thrives of light 💡. Only having it on for an hour in the afternoon and 4 hours at night on low tenacity.
I know the treatment won’t harm fish so should be ok there but Is there anything I should be looking out for once dosing. I have also purchased some air tube and two air stones to attach to my air pump to oxygen the water so shall add this.
All help much appreciated 🙂


----------

